# Football Manager 2014



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Non so se esiste gia il topic, non l'ho visto, nel caso cancellate questo. Qualcuno lo comprerà ? Qualcuno gioca ancora al 13 ? Personalmente, il 13 mi è parso orripilante. E' peggiorato quasi tutto, han semplificato troppo gli allenamenti che ora han poco senso (non si capisce se diano veri vantaggi o meno, e quali ? ), le tattiche sono oscene, roba che neanche mettendotici 10 ore ne fai una ottima, certi ruoli sembrano predefiniti per fare cavolate. Qualche carriera bella l'ho fatta ma sembra tutto troppo dettato dal caso.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

Penso che lo comprerò, ma non subito, verso l'inizio del 2014. Io il 13 non l'ho provato nemmeno, ma il 12 non mi sembrava male


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Il 12 è l'ultimo fm dove non han cercato di "generalizzare" per il casual gamer. Temo stia prendendo la deriva come molti altri giochi che si adattano al nuovo mercato abbandonando le loro origini specifiche...


----------



## alexrossonero (26 Settembre 2013)

Non gioco a fm da 5 anni buoni. Immagino sia sempre uguale.


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non gioco a fm da 5 anni buoni. Immagino sia sempre uguale.



Rispetto a 5 anni fa molte cose son cambiate, aggiunte, cose più palesi e meno palesi. Sostanzialmente però il gioco è quello...


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

Beh ovvio che l'impostazione di gioco sia sempre quella


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio che l'impostazione di gioco sia sempre quella



Bè ormai sarebbe ora di innovare in qualche maniera...innovazioni pesanti, non solo marginali. E non verso l'universo casual gamers, ma verso l'universo dei fan secolari di fm.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

Si ma è come chiedere di innovare un call of duty... Come fai?


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma è come chiedere di innovare un call of duty... Come fai?



Modern warfare 1, uscito anni e anni fa, fu innovativo per la serie di COD per le potenzialità espresse appieno dall'online. Intendo innovazioni di questo tipo, aggiungere cose che aumentino la sensazione di realismo della serie football manager. Poi si, ovvio che comunque è un simulatore di calcio e tale rimarrà.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Lo scorso anno l'ha preso mio fratello, c'ha giocato giusto qualche oretta, quanto basta per capire quanto questa serie sia caduta in basso. Non ci gioco seriamente di fatto da anni.


----------



## Gas (26 Settembre 2013)

Io gioco a questa serie da sempre, ma sempre davvero 
Sto giocando proprio ora a Football Manager 2012, sono nel 2035 con il Borgo a Buggiano e sto per vincere tipo il terzo triplete consecutivo.


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Si ma che si diano una svegliata per le tattiche. Non è possibile che certe cose non si possano fare o impostare in nessun modo. O che le ali, a porta vuota da 1 metro, la passino all'attaccante defilato.


----------



## Gas (26 Settembre 2013)

Mancano due giornate alla fine del campionato edho già realizzato il mio record di punti, 35 vittorie 0 pareggi 1 sconfitta, mancano due giornate e sono già a 105 punti, quest'anno si dilaga !

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snape ha scritto:


> Si ma che si diano una svegliata per le tattiche. Non è possibile che certe cose non si possano fare o impostare in nessun modo. O che le ali, a porta vuota da 1 metro, la passino all'attaccante defilato.



A me una cosa che non piace è la mancanza di personalizzare alcune impostazioni a seconda del giocatore.
Ad esempio io posso impostare i miei centrocampisti perché non tirino da lontano, ma se in rosa ne ho uno che ha tiri da lontano 20 vorrei potergli dire "tu si, tu puoi sempre tirare da lontano a prescindere da cosa dica la tattica di base".


----------



## Snape (26 Settembre 2013)

Eh anche quello. Ma tante cose, la tattica devono A) migliorarla molto e B) espanderla, più dettagli, più opzioni.


----------



## Principe (26 Settembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mancano due giornate alla fine del campionato edho già realizzato il mio record di punti, 35 vittorie 0 pareggi 1 sconfitta, mancano due giornate e sono già a 105 punti, quest'anno si dilaga !
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Guarda che lo puoi fare c'è l'impostazione raramente qualche volta o spesso , e' nelle tattiche


----------



## Graxx (26 Settembre 2013)

io gioco ancora a championship manager 2001/2002 aggiornato...


----------



## Gas (27 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo puoi fare c'è l'impostazione raramente qualche volta o spesso , e' nelle tattiche



No Principe, dico un'altra cosa.
So bene che puoi impostare quanto spesso fare certe cose come i tiri da lontano ma intendo dire che mi piacerebbe poter far si che impostazioni sul singolo giocatore sovrascrivessero quelle della squadra.

Ad esempio mettiamo che il mio Trequartista titolare è fortissimo nel creare gioco e fare assist ma è una capra con i tiri da lontano, io la mia tattica di base la imposterò con tiri da lontano su raramente.
Però ho il mio trequartista panchinaro che ha tiro da lontano e finalizzazione 20, ecco quando metto lui in campo vorrei che a prescindere dalle impostazioni della tattica base lui tirasse sempre.
Quindi una schermata per le impostazioni del giocatore dove per ogni cosa si può specificare "segui la tattica impostata" oppure selezionare il comportamento che vogliamo che tenga.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io gioco a questa serie da sempre, ma sempre davvero
> Sto giocando proprio ora a Football Manager 2012, sono nel 2035 con il Borgo a Buggiano e sto per vincere tipo il terzo triplete consecutivo.



Ahaha sarebbe forte vedere la rosa del Milan e delle varie squadre in quegli anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

A chi interessa su DLGamer selezionando come lingua del sito lo spagnolo è possibile acquistare il gioco a 29 Euro. Mi raccomando selezionate lo spagnolo perché è un offerta limitata alla Spagna, il gioco è comunque in italiano perché è multi lingua.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2013)

I problemi sono cominciati invece quando hanno aggiunto troppe opzioni, troppe menate per gli allenamenti, dichiarazioni da fare alla squadra ( che faccio sempre gestire al secondo, che pizza ) eccetera.


A me il gioco faceva impazzire quando era scarno. Trasferimenti, tattiche ( senza esagerare, moduli, atteggiamento, tiratori e via ) e partite, punto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I problemi sono cominciati invece quando hanno aggiunto troppe opzioni, troppe menate per gli allenamenti, dichiarazioni da fare alla squadra ( che faccio sempre gestire al secondo, che pizza ) eccetera.
> 
> 
> A me il gioco faceva impazzire quando era scarno. Trasferimenti, tattiche ( senza esagerare, moduli, atteggiamento, tiratori e via ) e partite, punto.


Io trovo invece che la parte tattica sia troppo scarna.


----------



## Sir Yussen (3 Novembre 2013)

Pare che sia uscito da qualche giorno.. qualcuno di voi l'ha già "comprato"?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Pare che sia uscito da qualche giorno.. qualcuno di voi l'ha già "comprato"?



Io 

A parte qualche bug che hanno comunque già sistemato con la solita patch è una buona edizione di FM ma devo ancora giocarci sul serio per poter dare un giudizio finale.


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io gioco ancora a championship manager 2001/2002 aggiornato...


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

L'edizione da fiume crasha.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2013)

Il mio gioco crasha SEMPRE prima delle partite con la Lazio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

E' da prendere per fare la carriera col Milan. Deve esister un Mondo , seppur ludico, dove Allegri non è l'allenatore del Milan.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Novembre 2013)

Io sto ancora giocando col 13. Ho provato a iniziare dal basso, cioè prendendo una squadra di Lega Pro ma ho sempre fallito gli obbiettivi 
Ho fatto con Cremonese, Melfi e Gubbio... Tre esoneri.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora giocando col 13. Ho provato a iniziare dal basso, cioè prendendo una squadra di Lega Pro ma ho sempre fallito gli obbiettivi
> Ho fatto con Cremonese, Melfi e Gubbio... Tre esoneri.



Il 13 l'ha preso mio fratello, m'ha detto esser stato OSCENO. Motivo per cui non caccia 50 euro per il 14.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il 13 l'ha preso mio fratello, m'ha detto esser stato OSCENO. Motivo per cui non caccia 50 euro per il 14.



Si trova facilmente a 29 euro 

Comunque questo 14 sembra nettamente migliore rispetto al 13 fortunatamente.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si trova facilmente a 29 euro
> 
> Comunque questo 14 sembra nettamente migliore rispetto al 13 fortunatamente.



Ah si? Mandami un MP che non si sogni di spender 50 euro per niente


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Migliore rispetto al 13 cioè ? dettagli


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma Fifa non simulava già in maniera accettabile il manager? Praticamente da arbitro i giocatori te li compravi tu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Migliore rispetto al 13 cioè ? dettagli


3D migliorato 
Il mercato è più realistico, cosa che non accadeva in FM13
La creazione delle varie tattiche è semplificata e più immediata.
Interfaccia migliorata con molte opzioni in più rispetto al 13


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 3D migliorato
> Il mercato è più realistico, cosa che non accadeva in FM13
> *La creazione delle varie tattiche è semplificata e più immediata.*
> Interfaccia migliorata con molte opzioni in più rispetto al 13



Questo cosa significa ? non è necessariamente un vantaggio..


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

Lo prenderò sicuramente, ma non subito


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Questo cosa significa ? non è necessariamente un vantaggio..


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2013)

la creazione delle tattiche è peggiorata decisamente imho. troppo sempliciotta!! C'è delle varie indicazioni, ma che vengono censurate in base al ruolo che dai a un giocatore... tanto per dirne una! metto elsha largo a sx con ruolo seconda punta. non posso dare come indicazione, convergi al centro palla al piede.... il che è assurdo


La sezione allenamenti è rimasta uguale... hanno aggiunto una pagina di riepilogo, che può tornare utile penso. Devo ancora sperimentare.

Finalmente hanno messo le trattative dirette anche con i dirigenti delle altre squadre. è veramente comodo! devo ancora sperimentare bene quali sono tutte le novità in questo settore. 

Per il resto ho visto un milan veramente scarso anche nel gioco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *la creazione delle tattiche è peggiorata decisamente imho. troppo sempliciotta!! C'è delle varie indicazioni, ma che vengono censurate in base al ruolo che dai a un giocatore... tanto per dirne una! metto elsha largo a sx con ruolo seconda punta. non posso dare come indicazione, convergi al centro palla al piede.... il che è assurdo
> *
> 
> La sezione allenamenti è rimasta uguale... hanno aggiunto una pagina di riepilogo, che può tornare utile penso. Devo ancora sperimentare.
> ...


Puoi dare indicazioni specifiche a ciascun giocatore, non ruolo per ruolo.


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Puoi dare indicazioni specifiche a ciascun giocatore, non ruolo per ruolo.



Ho notato anche io nella demo questa cosa


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2013)

Ho chiesto in giro ed è un gioco-alibi per Allegri con squadre di serie B che vincono facilmente mentre usi il Milan ma anche squadre di principianti a livello inferiore alla C che possono pareggiare.


----------



## Sir Yussen (5 Novembre 2013)

Se comincio a giocare con la demo, posso usare i file salvataggio poi per giocare sul gioco intero?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2013)

c'è la youth league in fm 2014?


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Novembre 2013)

Devono rivedere qualcosa i programmatori del gioco... c'è qualcosa che non va. I valori delle squadre valgono al contrario. Le migliori ultime in classifica, le peggiori prime. Meno male a sto giro non l'ho comprato... magari è qualche effetto collaterale. Qualcuno che l'ha comprato sa dirmi se sto difetto enorme lo fa anche a lui?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Devono rivedere qualcosa i programmatori del gioco... c'è qualcosa che non va. I valori delle squadre valgono al contrario. Le migliori ultime in classifica, le peggiori prime. Meno male a sto giro non l'ho comprato... magari è qualche effetto collaterale. Qualcuno che l'ha comprato sa dirmi se sto difetto enorme lo fa anche a lui?



Non ho riscontrato questo problema fino ad ora tutto più o meno normale. Considerando il fatto che stanno lavorando ad ulteriori batch per risolvere alcuni bug direi che comunque sia non è un grosso problema.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Devono rivedere qualcosa i programmatori del gioco... c'è qualcosa che non va. I valori delle squadre valgono al contrario. Le migliori ultime in classifica, le peggiori prime. Meno male a sto giro non l'ho comprato... magari è qualche effetto collaterale. Qualcuno che l'ha comprato sa dirmi se sto difetto enorme lo fa anche a lui?



E' sempre cosi. Si paga tanto per un gioco schifosamente pieno d'errori. Di anno in anno stanno crollando, da qualche anno non lo prendo più. Mi basta vedere da mio fratello che razza di scempi stanno mandando fuori. Ehh ma loro combattono la pirateria.


----------



## Sir Yussen (10 Novembre 2013)

Gestione delle tattiche semplificata un casino, ma in effetti è forse più realistica: quando un allenatore vuole un certo schema/istruzione da degli ordini, non sposta diecimila slider. Fatto sta che è da vedere quanto sia ben curata questa parte.

Sistema trasferimenti invece migliorato di brutto: non puoi spendere più 100Mln col trucchetto dei 48 mesi avendo solo 15Mln di budjet: le squadre vogliono tanto cash liquido immediato, e questo rende parecchio più difficili tutte le cose. 

Partite molto più dinamiche, e piene di azioni goal: se non si ha una squadra capace difensivamente e tecnicamente di dominare la partita come si vorrebbe (Milan), giocare con Controllo+Fluido è un mega-suicidio; mi è toccato giocare di contropiede per racimolare le prime vittorie stagionali.

Il Milan è estremamente scarso, squadra da ricostruire con qualche buon giovane e per la prima stagione bisogna volare basso come nella realtà, vediamo che ne esce fuori.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Un gioco ridicolo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un gioco ridicolo



Ma dici questa edizione, o il gioco in generale? 

Io invece l'ho sempre trovato molto bello come gioco, e soprattutto reale anche in termini di emozioni. Soffro quando sono vicino ad un esonero, e esulto quando vinco qualche competizione. E poi è praticamente infinito in termini di giocabilità. Ho sempre poco tempo per giocare al computer, ma mi fa sempre piacere iniziare qualche carriera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Col 2012 ho giocato più di 600 ore, io adoro FM. Quest'anno però è ridicoli


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Premetto che a questa edizione non ho giocato e che quello dello scorso anno parlo più per commenti di mio fratello che per mie ore di gioco. Ma oggettivamente concordo con Pisco, il 2012 era bello, dopodichè il delirio. 

L'hanno peggiorato, di brutto. Si sono concentrati sul 3D, quando in 2D è classico e molto più bello, si sono concentrati sulla pirateria, dando solo noie a chi lo compra originale. E nel loro tentativo di aggiungere cose non hanno fatto altro che complicare un gioco che nel 2012 era perfetto o quasi.

Fanno meglio a riprendere la base del 12 e aggiornare i database. Allora si lo ricomprerei.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno ce l'ha? E' cosi brutto come dicono in giro? Io l'ultimo FM con cui ho giocato è stato il 2011 se non sbaglio, sono cambiate tante cose?

Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2013)

Mio fratello l'ha preso, ha detto che è un pò meglio del disastroso 13...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2013)

Molto bello! Primo anno col Milan settimo posto. Secondo anno scudetto  al termine del secondo anno cambio di proprietà, società che mi mantiene, e budget per il mercato pari a 100M. Not bad!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Quali sono i requisiti minimi per il PC? RAM, scheda video e cose così...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quali sono i requisiti minimi per il PC? RAM, scheda video e cose così...



Va sul mio PC che era quello che costava meno sullo scaffale del MW 4 anni fa. Quindi penso su qualsiasi cosa non vada a legna


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2013)

Leggendo in giro ho letto che inizialmente si bloccava dopo qualche mese e la cosa è stata riparata qualche settimana dopo l'uscita, mentre tuttora fanno diecimila tiri in porta per partita e il numero di gol fatti o subiti non cambia giocando con catenaccio o 1-1-8 oltre al fatto che ricaricare la partita e fare le stesse azioni contro lo stesso avversario può finire con 5-0 o con 0-5.
A questo punto mi domando, ma i betatester cosa sono serviti? Capisco che certi bug vengano scoperti giocando a fondo, ma questo genere di cose è roba che uno se ne accorge immediatamente.


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2013)

spendere tanto per un gioco pieno zeppo di errori, non ho mai capito il perche.


----------



## James Watson (16 Dicembre 2013)

domanda... non è che per caso qualcuno di voi ha ancora in giro la patch per la lingua italiana del 2010? no eh... vabbè, io ho chiesto


----------

